# New Eggs! Let me know how they look please.



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Since I am a "n0013" at this egg thing, I know I have already flooded this "breeding" section, but I am trying to get an idea of how the eggs are supposed to look via online and pics.

So, here are my eggs...


























I think these are all fertilized, but now I only have four. One of them slipped down the drain when I was trying to remove water. What is the best way to remove water form it "decant" it. I actually had to look that word up  When I read the care sheet. But how to do it. I was not too worried with my vents, I got some water out, and since they lay them IN the water it should be fine I assume. But for later?

So the pics are my eggs, but now with less water, 1 less egg, and added a drop of RO right and Black Water Expert. So there is the slightest yellow tinge, and they look good to me.

I don't think they are molded, there should be the embryo, the egg coat, and then a jelly mass around the four eggs.

(Wierd but that fifth egg actually was separate form the mass, and actually looked a bit different.)


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

They are all infertile. The white haze you see around the eggs in your top pic is mold.


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

I think you may have one good one - the one that is the darkest. It is difficult to tell. If you can post a picture that is a closer shot - do it. The other eggs should be removed with a razor blade. I would also go a little heavier with your Blackwater.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Yeah, I was gonna say that I actually think that one of them may be good, but like stated a closed pic would help


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

From my research I saw that when the eggs have the gray in them, they are fertile. At least that how I took it. And most of them have some grey, some almost more than half gray.

I will take closer pics.

And is that mold? I am not so sure about that, I do not need to know how to breed eggs to determine mold or not, but I can't tell.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

defaced said:


> They are all infertile. The white haze you see around the eggs in your top pic is mold.


Why so sure? My pics are not close up.


Did I do anything wrong? Or are often first eggs of vents infertile? I saw the male in the cup for a while after female left and then he left for a day or so, so then I decided to take them.

And this was about 1 min after removing, so if that is mold they molded in viv.

I think I rmember reading that they often mold or are bad eggs first clutch, this true?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Mostly infertile though as mentioned previously, one of them might be fertile...you will be able to tell within 1-2 days.

Early eggs can be a bust as the male and female are working out the kinks....don't worry as vents are the rabbits of the dart world. Once they figure things out you will be groaning under the weight of tadpoles. I raised over 75 vent froglets over the course of roughly 6 months and I was ignoring half the egg clutches.

Bill


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

O don't worry, I like "production" and would be happy to accept any eggs. I think that my local pet store sells Dart Frogs and I talked to them and they stated they would purchase from me. As well as selling online. I really hope these "rabbits" lay more eggs. I am anxious. But thanks.


So, in conclusion, I guess that I should add more black water expert, and then wait a few more days before coming to any conclusion. Lets say on Tuesday or Wednesday I will post more pictures. We will take it form there.

Thanks again.


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

Remember to remove the bad eggs. Bad eggs can infect good eggs, causing them to go bad. You mentioned using film canisters too. Regularly take out canisters - every 4 - 5 days - clean them and then place back into the tank.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

OK, so what would you say are "bad" eggs in the photos above. Which egg is good?


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

Using the photo you posted, I see only four eggs. If possible, a closer shot would help. Starting at the bottom of the photo and working my way to the top, I would say the first three are bad.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'm definitely counting five eggs. 

I say they're all bad because of my experience with eggs. I had a dwarf cobalt pair that pretty much laid nothing but bad eggs. The indicator for me from these pics is that you can see gray on the side of the egg. 

How long did you wait after seeing these eggs before you pulled them?


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

OK, first off, something I read and had a question about... these are vent eggs, right? If so I assume they laid in a film can but in the pics they are on a petri dish... why? Why did you remove thm from the film can? Early eggs need to be kept in a position that the top of the egg stays on top and when you took them out of the film can you very likely could have turned them over which will kill them. Just leave them in. No need to decant the water if they layed them in there. General rule for eggs is until the tads are old enough to turn themselves over in the egg you should leave em alone or you rish turning them or placing them in a way that will kill the eggs.
Anyways, like has been stated, without a closer pic it's too hard to tell right now if any are good, but I suspect that the middle one is good, but too hard to tell right now. Looks like it's starting to get the division line in the middle, but with that far of a shot it could be light or anything making it look that way.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

They are vents, was laid in film canister.

First eggs, I thought I was to pull them.

My plan was to not let them develop inside viv at all.

I saw them when i got back after three days.

And waited another 3 days before pulling them, and I pretty much waited until the male stopped going into the film canister.

And yes I understand the turning over. So I just submerged the film canister into the water in the petri dish and let them eggs slide out.

Can you please further explain the "leaving in the film canister until tads are old enough" And does this still allow me to raise them myself?

Guessing the pics are like a few days old. Maybe 4-5? And not much development, maybe that why they are bad. Post some new pics tomorrow.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Just leave em in the film can til they hatch. You can pull the film can out and treat them the same way you would if they were on a petri dish, but just leave em alone. Basically this, give the frogs a few days to fertilize the eggs once they are laid and then pull out the whole film can and let the tads mature in there. When they tear out of the eggsac you can simply transfer them to water. The less handling and moving of the eggs you do the better chance they have of surviving.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

:roll: WOW! I FEEL RETARDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

And I am mad :x 

Man I wish I could think clearly sometimes.

I get it. Remove the canister, but keep them in there. DUH! Well thanks for the heads up on this common sense topic. That would make sense. Only problem is that since the canisters in my viv are 45 degree angle, should I try to orient them same way at 45 degrees outside of the viv?

I will definately not go through the trouble of placing them on a petri dish next time. I feel so stupid. Well, thanks again.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> My plan was to not let them develop inside viv at all.


Why not let them develop in viv?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I`ve moved eggs, dropped them, spilled them out of film vials, scraped them off sides of tanks etc and see the same ratio of good to bad as leaving them alone. They will "right" themselves when they form, if they are healthy.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

flyangler18 said:


> > My plan was to not let them develop inside viv at all.
> 
> 
> Why not let them develop in viv?


Ah... this can be answered by reading back up on what I wrote, but in a nutshell... I do not have large enough encloser to place rearing sites for the tads. As well as ease. Preference.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

frogfarm said:


> I`ve moved eggs, dropped them, spilled them out of film vials, scraped them off sides of tanks etc and see the same ratio of good to bad as leaving them alone. They will "right" themselves when they form, if they are healthy.


Really? Well, I am holding onto my eggs to see what happens.


----------



## gm_kevin (Apr 17, 2007)

frogfarm said:


> They will "right" themselves when they form, if they are healthy.


I'm not sure that's true, eggs have poles, animal and vegetal poles, and won't survive if you flip them upside down (at a young age, once development gets underway a bit they'll be fine), nor will they right themselves. They're sort of weighted, so if you were to lay them on their side they would right themselves, but to put them completely upside down they would not survive. I do agree about the abuse they can handle however, I think they're much hardier than we give them credit. But it's still best to manipulate them as little as possible, in case something did go wrong.

The technique sbreland is talking about is written in the egg caresheet, maybe you should reread that to double check and make sure there aren't any other helpful tips you might've missed. As for leaving the film can at the 45 degree angle, that shouldn't be necessary, just lay it down flat in the water.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

gm_kevin said:


> frogfarm said:
> 
> 
> > They will "right" themselves when they form, if they are healthy.
> ...


So do I leave the canister in a petri dish with water? I think this is what you are referring to and this is what I got out of the care sheet.


----------



## gm_kevin (Apr 17, 2007)

right, but don't submerse the eggs, just fill the petri dish so the water goes up into the canister but not over the top of the eggs.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

So like half way up to the eggs (about)

Ok gotcha.

Thanks.

And just to let yall know, they are at it again, so should have eggs soon.

How long should I keep my eggs in the viv after noticing them? one day long enough, or like two or three?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Most people that I know of that regularly pull eggs wait atleast a couple of days to make sure they are fertilized. It wont hurt them to spend a couple extra days in the viv.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

OK thanks. Yeah I left them in 3-4 days first time, maybe five.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

MonopolyBag said:


> OK thanks. Yeah I left them in 3-4 days first time, maybe five.


Since they were not fertilized, that is why probably why even after 4 days nothing was visible.

I ended up tossing these eggs after more mold grew on them.

I got three more eggs today, they look less modeled in color, a solid dark gray. Is this good. I think they were in there for 1-2 days now.

The film canister is very clean right now, just cleaned it couple days ago.

I plan to leave them in the viv and in the canister until they have visible change to them before removing the film canister. I hope to get three more vents and maybe even add a few to my viv.

Wish me luck, and provide any advice if you please.

Pics will not be provided since I am leaving them in the black film canister.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I recently pulled my new vent eggs, got two bad ones in one canister (already molded and white in color) and three that look alright, but look the same since Saturday. Is this ok?

They look very clear, and then a solid dark gray dot in middle. They are uniform in shape.

I tried to pull them like people suggested, and left them in the film canister in a petri hish filled with water (I hope this is what I was supposed to do) but the eggs came out of the film canister and into the rest of the petri dish, so I just removed the film canister so it did role over the eggs.


Could someone provide me with a picture of how they keep their ventrimaculatus eggs when developing?

Here are my eggs...

The eggs in the petri dish. Do these look good?

















And an example of how I planned to have the film canister. Is this how you would do it?


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

My eggs have pinched, all three of them, and a line has developed down the middle. I assume this is a good sign right? Well what else would it be? They are developing! And all three of them! NICE!


----------



## godsgurl377 (Dec 18, 2006)

Congrats on the developing eggs! Keep us updated.  

From the pic it looks like if you use quite a bit less water in the petri dish the eggs would stay in the film canister. It looks like there was so much water the eggs just floated right up and out of the canister. Have the water low enough so it is just barley going into the film canister and touching the eggs.

Good Luck!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice Mike!

I actually just heard my male calling for the frst time today since last fall!!

HOORAW!


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

godsgurl377 said:


> Congrats on the developing eggs! Keep us updated.
> 
> From the pic it looks like if you use quite a bit less water in the petri dish the eggs would stay in the film canister. It looks like there was so much water the eggs just floated right up and out of the canister. Have the water low enough so it is just barley going into the film canister and touching the eggs.
> 
> Good Luck!


So is this bad that I have this much water? The eggs are looking great and I notice a difference from only hours ago.


And good luck with your calling male, hope yo got a female.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

MonopolyBag said:


> godsgurl377 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the developing eggs! Keep us updated.
> ...


He means to have the water level in the petri dish when you turn the canister on its side so that the water level is the about the same; that way you can prevent the eggs from being disturbed from movement as less as possible. I did it with mine and worked but my eggs molded over  ... I hope this time I'm more prepared!

Cheers


----------

